# Asus VE278H oder Asus VE278Q?



## Marcadona3 (11. Dezember 2012)

Welchen Monitor könnt ihr empfehlen?

Asus VE278H
ASUS - LCD Monitore- ASUS VE278H
27" (68,58cm) Asus VE278H DVI HDMI LED FullHD - Hardware, Notebooks


oder

Asus VE278Q
ASUS - LCD Monitore- ASUS VE278Q
27" (68,58cm) Asus VE278Q Schwarz 1920x1080 DSUB/DVI-D/HDMI

Der VE278H ist neuer und billiger. 
Die einzigen Unterschiede die mir aufgefallen sind wären: Der VE278Q (der ältere) hat eine Bild in Bild Funktion und einen Displayport Anschluss. Der VE278H hat laut Asus einen besseren Kontrast.

Zum VE278H gibt es im Internet noch nicht viele Informationen auch ein Vergleich der beiden ist nicht zu finden.

Kann einer von euch was dazu sagen, bzw hat einer Erfahrungen/Vergleichswerte/Empfehlungen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Dartwurst (11. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich bei Monitoren nicht weiterweiss hole ich mir meine Informationen hier:PRAD | Kaufberatung Spiele Monitore ab 27 Zoll. Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter. Mit meinem BenQ GL2750 bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------

